# Google- Endometriosis a painful, puzzling reproductive disease - Stamford Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Endometriosis a painful, puzzling reproductive diseaseStamford Times, CTDuring that time, she saw four doctors who diagnosed Klein, now 33 and living in San Francisco, with gastrointestinal disorders including *irritable bowel syndrome* and candida, a yeast infection of the gut. But Klein still had pain. And she knew better. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

